# Flat to cap embroidery



## jakesspts (Nov 24, 2009)

If I have a job to do polos and hats, do I have to set up the embroidery different to do the hats? I'm using Wilcom Embroidery Studio E3. Any help would be appreciated!! The cap will not sew out right, It looks awful.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

You generally want to set up hat files to sew from the bottom up and middle out to the sides. Usually you can take a file setup for hats and run it as a left chest but not always the other way around. If there's a chance you'll need it on a hat, set it up that way so you have your bases covered.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I usually take out the underlay on small letters for caps, and use only center line on the bigger letters, no edge walk or narrow column.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been setting all my designs up for caps even if the people want chest flat design. I do this because 7 out of 10 will come back and want caps done.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Cap designs usually have no problem on flat garments so makes sense to get designs digitized for caps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Remember that cap designs are restricted to 2" - 2 1/4" high. I like the idea of setting up for caps when possible although many designs must be adapted for caps. If its a large run it might be more economical to set-up separately for flats because cap set-ups can take longer to run.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Is there a video somewhere that shows how to set up digitising for caps. I've always heard of doing it from center out but hav'nt quote grasped the procedure. Can you describe in a little more detailed way?


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

in Wilcom es in the object properties wind at the bottom there's an arrow button y=that says "sequence" this is where you can control the bottom up center out sewing referred to by Nice ThreadsLLC. I'm new to this, but that I have discovered, hope it helps


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

If I were you and I wanted to master the art of digitizing, DO NOT USE ANY AUTO FUNCTIONS on your software apart from the auto center, tie ins and tie offs.

Auto punch is the most ridiculous successful marketing trick to sell the softwares.

Auto auto bottom up, center out function (if it exists) is another marketing trick.

This is the reason why you see inexperienced digitizers popping up everyday.

Digitize the design yourself, and I promise you, you will be a master at it eventually which will set you apart from the rest.


----------



## momaloy (Sep 22, 2010)

Whenever I have a new client I suggest that we set up the logo as a cap design if they feel they will ever want caps in the future. I explain we can still use it on flats. I could just go ahead and have it set up for caps, but by me asking the question, I plant that seed (future caps) in their head! )


----------



## Hugo888 (Apr 14, 2020)

May I ask how you embroidery on the caps?
I mean on the entire cap already done or flat on the 2 front panels?
Because embroidery look much more pretty on flat panels and it avoids mistake when stitching.


----------

